# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Blue Ridge Mountains in the Autumn

## stbartshopper

Located in Highlands, North Carolina, The Old Edwards Inn is an excellent hotel- 5 stars for Rooms, Service, Food and the Landscaping, Pool, Spa and more. We fly fished for trout with guides; did falconry with people who raise and train the falcons/hawks- they flew to our arms from great distances;  saw big waterfalls; traveled part of the Skyline Drive at the top of the Blue Ridge Mountains; and enjoyed fine dining in multiple restaurants in the quaint little town of Highlands.
Put it on your destination list for a visit and stay. We have gone back several times. Reservations need to be made 6-8 months in advance not the weeks recommended on their web site.

https://www.oldedwardshospitality.co...dwards-inn-spa

----------


## amyb

Sounds wonderful.

----------


## GMP62

Looks peaceful and lovely!

----------

